# Mr. Bean Club



## FireGrey (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the Mr. Bean Fan Club!
Everyone is a member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here you can chat about your favourite Mr. Bean moments and episodes.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 13, 2010)

I loves Mr. Bean! He so very funny just likes Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 13, 2010)

Been a while since I've seen Bean. There's one sketch on one of my old VHS tapes where he's meeting the queen, that one always cracks me up. Ends up looking like he has his nob hanging out and then headbutts the queen. Top that.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 13, 2010)

I quote Mr. Bean all the time.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I quote Mr. Bean all the time.


Ha ha, nice!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Rowan Atkinson doesn't live too far away.

And yes, Mr. Bean is great.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 13, 2010)

one of my favorite moments is the episode he went to the dentist
edit:^^^^
you should get his autograph


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 13, 2010)

When I went to Pakistan, there was this... animated Mr. Bean show. It was pretty darn weird, but it (surprisingly) captured the essence of him perfectly.


----------



## admotonic (Aug 13, 2010)

Best time is when his car is full so he has to drive the car with a broom, and another good time is when he gets the turkey stuch on his head. Both of these crack me up


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 13, 2010)

Mr. Bean is great.  BUUUUUUUUUUUUT, that Mr. Bean's Vacation movie was awful, the DS game was just awful, and his Wii game is probably bad too.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 13, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> the DS game was just awful


The DS game was so bad, when you unpacked it with something like DSLazy, there was a .ini file inside, for easy customizing.

I swapped Mr. Bean's sprites for those of the cat.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 13, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd so much.

I had no idea that this was even a television show. I thought that it was just a series of terrible movies.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 13, 2010)

There was the occasion when he drove the car while sitting on the roof with an armchair. Might be what admotonic's already referring to.


----------



## Raika (Aug 13, 2010)

I loved the show! I had a couple of dvds, and I laughed so hard at some episodes. Unfortunately I lost those dvds.


----------



## LuckyChannel (Aug 13, 2010)

I LOVE MR BEAN!!!!
HE IS #1!!!!


----------



## Fluto (Aug 13, 2010)

TEDDY !!!!!!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 14, 2010)

Love Bean. Although I know the animated show that has even more episodes than the original. Not as funny, but has a lot more episodes. It's still Rowan Atkinson.

Fave one was when he went to the hotel.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 14, 2010)

This one is really funny!


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 14, 2010)

I love this one


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2010)

_Mind the Baby, Mr. Bean_ was on earlier.

Still funny.


----------



## Jax (Aug 15, 2010)

My favorite is when he plays with the nativity scene with trucks, dinosaurs and monsters! XD


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG MR.BEAN!
He is sooooo jokes.
Watched Mr. Bean's Holiday at the beginning of summer for the first time in 3 years...
Lawl at the opera lip singing


----------



## jan777 (Aug 15, 2010)

Fuck we had VHS of all mr bean episodes. The live action ones.
The cartoon was not bad, but it got boring after a while. but the live one never fails to entertain.

Also, i noticed that in Mr bean's holiday, some of the jokes were from his earlier movies.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 22, 2010)

More funny at Mr. Bean Holiday movie!


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 22, 2010)

Remember the time when he got a new chair just so teddy could have one.
He had the chair tied to the top of his car and he was using strings and a broom to drive xD
And for his car he uses a padlock xP


----------

